# oil confuses me, lol



## Skinner (Oct 12, 2005)

I know, search search search. I have. I can't figure out what I need.
Basically I feel either I have too much sludge in my engine or my oil just gets too thick.
When the car is cold, it has much more power, all I can guess is that my oil hasn't thickened up yet and gooked everything up.
I'm running a VR6 with 10w-30 ATM. I want to go thinner. Cold isn't a problem as I live in Florida and winter is over. would 0w-30 be a thinner oil? I can never figure out the labeling system.
I was also thinking of sea foaming my engine, good/bad idea?


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

5w30 is probably fine. how come you don't run 40?


----------



## cyclops594 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: (chknkatsu)*

damn!


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: oil confuses me, lol (Skinner)*

yes 0-30 is thinner but don't use that
Bentley manual says 5w-40 or 10w40


----------



## Skinner (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (chknkatsu)*

Because i'm really bad at oil. I can't understand the numbering system. I feel like a retard when I try to figure out what oil means, lol

So 5w30 is the way to go?


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Your car has more power when cold cause the engine isnt heat soaked yet. thats normal.
you should use either 10w40 or 5w40 like stated above.


----------



## Skinner (Oct 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys. 5w40 it is then.


----------



## VR (Jul 2, 2001)

*Re: (Skinner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skinner* »_Because i'm really bad at oil. I can't understand the numbering system. I feel like a retard when I try to figure out what oil means, lol

So 5w30 is the way to go?

5w30 is only recommended when w40 weight isnt available


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (VR)*

The first number followed by the w indicates the thickness or viscosity of the oil when cold; the second number indicates the viscosity when warm. Just remember that the viscosity is dependant on the oil temperature not the outside temperature; even at 0 deg., a warm engine with 5w-40 oil has the viscosity of a 40 weight. In other words, a 0w-40 and a 5w-40 will have different viscosities ( 0w vs. 5w) when cold, but the same when warm (40).
I have used both a 0w-40 Mobil 1 and a 5w-40 Castrol Syntec and have been pleased with both and I also have a 2001 Jetta VR6. 
You should however use an oil on the VW approved list that meets the 502.00 specifications which are all synthetic oils. There is a list in the sticky at the top of this forum. 



_Modified by randyvr6 at 12:14 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: oil confuses me, lol (Skinner)*

Skip the seam foam.
Do you do a lot of stop and go?

5w-40 is fine, 0w-40 is fine, use and approved oil on the list. 5w-30 is substitute for 40 if you can't find it.
You can pick up a 0W-40 Castrol Syntec German made at autozone which is very good.
0w-40 mobile 1, or many others.


_Modified by AZV6 at 4:21 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: oil confuses me, lol (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_You can pick up a 0W-40 Castrol Syntec German made at autozone which is very good.
0w-40 mobile 1, or many others.

_Modified by AZV6 at 4:21 PM 2-14-2009_

You mean OW30 German made Castrol


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: oil confuses me, lol (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_
You mean OW30 German made Castrol

Yeah yeah sorry. 30 weight is fine with these motors. 40 weight preferred


----------

